# Lucky Reptile Neo Sun



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Lucky Reptile range of Neo Sun bulbs are UVB?

Their website says 

"Lucky Reptile Neo Sun is a full spectrum Neodymium spot lamp for E27 sockets. It has a beneficial spectrum for plants and animals and an excellent colour rendition. The average life is 2000 hours."

Does this mean it's UVA+UVB? Or just UVA? It gives no % strength or anything so a little confused.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They are a full spectrum incandescent light bulb, They dont produce enough UVB to be beneficial, Its the UVA they produce thats beneficial to plant growth and reptiles general well being (it makes them think its nice and sunny!).


----------

